# Is The Router Workshop still on PBS?



## Toolfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

Are Rick and Bob still making new shows? If so, who are the currently sponsors/underwriters? 

TF


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TF

"Is The Router Workshop still on PBS?" = Yes 
"Are Rick and Bob still making new shows?" = I don't think so, all reruns
You may want to check your PBS TV listing on the net.
TV Listings - [TV Guide Online]
http://online.tvguide.com/listings/?rnd=705.5475
change the zip code ,then it should list your PBS station.

Plus The Woodworking Channel on your computer
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

Bj 




Toolfreak said:


> Are Rick and Bob still making new shows? If so, who are the currently sponsors/underwriters?
> 
> TF


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

TF, at this time Bob and Rick have a whole season planned out and ready to produce but no sponsors. Hitachi sponsored them for many years, then Porter Cable took over and in fact they still list themselves as sponsors on their website, they do not sponsor the show and havent for the last 3 ? years. The guys are busy and have developed a new mounting plate with some very interesting features which should be unveiled in the near future. Check out Rick's audio blog by clicking the blog link on our home page. There are other projects underway that members will love once all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## Ken Manuelian (Jan 30, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding Rick's blog... I click on the "blogs" and which link is Rick???

Ken K1UM


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ken Manuelian said:


> I am having a hard time finding Rick's blog... I click on the "blogs" and which link is Rick???
> 
> Ken K1UM



Give this one a try ▼

http://blogs.routerforums.com/shoptalk/


Bj


----------

